# Loft bedroom ideas! Help!



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

It would help if you include some pictures or floor plans.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

You might want to consider buying a screen to place in front of the doorway.. it would give you more privacy and they also look nice.


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 17, 2011)

This looks like an exciting project! Would it be possible for you to create some 3D room templates to scale and the community I'm sure would love to give you their ideas! We all love a good challenge!

Thanks 
Regards
Chantell Wilson


----------



## AndrewJayden (Dec 30, 2011)

*Room Decor*

Your room is 10x10 and you already have a queen size bed and desk for the room. I will suggest you not to bring any other decorating item for your room. Adjust your bed near the window and desk in the opposite side of the room.


----------



## DeeKayVB (Dec 28, 2011)

How about some creative things to hang on a curtain rod? You can also build a short wall to shield your bed. Pics would help.


----------

